# oldest age to castrate a buckling?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

What's the oldest age this can be safely done? I would have a vet do it, not me. I would like to have a cart goat and I know of a couple of available bucklings but they are almost 7 months old. Don't know if that's too old to make them wethers or not.

Cara


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

I just had a 10 1/2 month old Boer/Saanen/Pygmy buck castrated on Tuesday by the vet. He did it the same way we have our week old bucklings done, but it of course was worse for Archie since he is/was a mature buck.
The vet didn't give him anything but I gave him some Banamine when I got home and he is basically back to his old self within a day.
Only reason I waited was somebody was supposed to buy him for a breeding buck and never followed through.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

You can castrate any age animal. Bands wont fit after a certain age. Your vet will do the incision type of castration, and then you can learn how.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

mygoat said:


> You can castrate any age animal. Bands wont fit after a certain age. Your vet will do the incision type of castration, and then you can learn how.



i think it could be very very difficult to castrate a 250# mature buck your self :stars:


----------



## Croenan (Aug 14, 2003)

I had my 3 year old buck wethered surgically a few months ago. I got tired of my pets reproducing!

He had the surgery and did well under a very light anethesia and was almost normal the next day. He has retained most of his boyish ways, and still chases the women around even though he can't get them preggers now.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i had a 5 year old done last spring. the vet used the burdizzo, which didn't leave an open wound.


----------



## chas (Dec 12, 2004)

I prefer the burdizzo.I bought the medium size in case I wanted to use it on large goats or calves if I get back into cows again.
It seems with anything under three months one cord might not separate from the testacle now and then.Then I end up clamping it again in a month when I notice a testacle not decreassing in size! So I now wait till three months of age.
I usually only have 8 to 10 bucks up till now.Saves a lot$$$$$$
Chas


----------

